# New Toy On The Way



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Found it in the sky mall. Had to have it. I think it will be great for the baby to play in and not worry about the bugs.

pop up screen room


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks great Lee, let us know how you like it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wow! now that's handy! and only weighs 23lbs. Would have like to have had one 2 years ago when grandaughter went camping with us, she could have played outside longer without the bugs joining her on the ground!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's cool, Lee!
I'll look forward to your review of it once you get a chance to try it out.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Lee, that's pretty cool. I am anxiously awaiting your review.

Mark


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Same here- our 1 year old DD can cover an unbelievable amount of real estate in a very short time. This would help contain her!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Too bad they haven't used that same twist-and-fold, spring wire technology, to make an instant pop-up Tiki Bar for Rallys.









Bob


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

We don't have the pop up type but the 12x12 from walmutt. It works good and is big enough to fit over a campground table.

Things I learned.

1. Don't forget to close the screens overnight
2. Don't put near the camp fire.

I woke up the next morning to find it full of bugs. Was a sight to see me with a rolled up newspaper and bug spray clearing out so we could eat outside.

The fire things is to keep the embers from drifting into the mesh.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> Found it in the sky mall. Had to have it. I think it will be great for the baby to play in and not worry about the bugs.
> 
> pop up screen room


Keep bug out or baby in a locked location?







Hehehehehe


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

OK its here. Pretty cool. Easy to open, its a good size. A little bit of a challenge to close







But over all its a cool screen room. It is bigger than i thought closed, but still reasonable.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> OK its here. Pretty cool. Easy to open, its a good size. A little bit of a challenge to close
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that would be a funny "YouTube" videoâ€¦ 
Lee wrestling with a screen house!!!























It looks cool! Great for youngsters!
MaeJae


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

RizFam,

The kids and I love your penguin pics!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We have a "pop-up" enclosure that we take to the beach. It's much smaller than Lee's, and is open on one end.

DW, son and myself can get in it together. It's mainly to get out of the sun.

And like Lee said, it is a challenge to close. Each time I open it I try to do it slowly so I can watch how it goes together.

Yeah, right. BOING! It's open!









We eventually figure out how to close it...









Dan


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Wonder why the link won't work for me but works for everyone else???


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks like a nice room. When I saw it, I wondered if it might be a challenge to put away. Like a giant sun screen for the car, twist, twist, twist....


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Wonder why the link won't work for me but works for everyone else???


Just go to skymall.com the search for screen room.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Lee....I like it!


----------

